# [TUTORIAL] Make your own PS4 Linux distro from scratch



## Flame (Apr 7, 2022)

this is some amazing stuff.


----------



## diggeloid (Apr 7, 2022)

Lmao this is wild


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 7, 2022)

I’m waiting for PS4 Pro optimized build


----------



## SimisFul (Apr 7, 2022)

Impressive work! 
Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Beerus (Apr 7, 2022)

Proxmox PS4 ?????? not sure if it will support virtualization


----------



## Jayro (Apr 7, 2022)

At least now it doesn't have to be some shitty version of Yellow dog Linux for PPC (PS3).


----------



## xdarkmario (Apr 8, 2022)

you know, long ago when i had a ps3 with otherOS capabilities, me being a windows only user back then i never thought much or even tried anything with the linux install. Me being a Full time linux user today would LOVE to have linux on my ps4 if i cared to own one.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)

Why is it always "You can now install Linux on this console"
I mean, why not windows and make in compatible with 99% of pc games?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Why is it always "You can now install Linux on this console"
> I mean, why not windows and make in compatible with 99% of pc games?


Btw, i really mean the question, i'm not saying it like "im tired of this shit", no, i really want to know.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Why is it always "You can now install Linux on this console"
> I mean, why not windows and make in compatible with 99% of pc games?


Windows kernel isn’t open or something.. I can’t remember.. basically there is no kernel for windows to load on these machines.. yet.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> Windows kernel isn’t open or something.. I can’t remember.. basically there is no kernel for windows to load on these machines.. yet.


Okok, so it really is JUST because windows isn"t opensource?


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Okok, so it really is JUST because windows isn"t opensource?


Like I said, I can’t remember exactly, but something to do with the kernel. Idk if it’s just encrypted or something else, but I’m sure some people have attempted it.. I’m sure I asked eeply or ita back in the day…


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm going to try out that distro on an old laptop. Kind of stupid to see the steamos iso on this tutorial first, but there's no harm in trying... 



Noctosphere said:


> Okok, so it really is JUST because windows isn"t opensource?


I think the fact that steamos is made for using a controller instead of keyboard /mouse is also an important factor


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm going to try out that distro on an old laptop. Kind of stupid to see the steamos iso on this tutorial first, but there's no harm in trying...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that steamos is made for using a controller instead of keyboard /mouse is also an important factor


wait... aren't we talking about linux?
What is SteamOS doing here?


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> wait... aren't we talking about linux?
> What is SteamOS doing here?


Erm... I take it you haven't read the OP more clearly?  

Here's the thing: Linux comes in a ridiculous amount of flavors because everyone can make their own list of programs to include, graphical user interface and some more aspects. So steamos isn't different in that aspect(it's something else for android, but that's not the topic here)... Valve just did what so many others have done and built their own Linux distribution.


----------



## K3N1 (Apr 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Okok, so it really is JUST because windows isn"t opensource?


It's probably the same exact reason why ios is only locked to apple devices and why you only see iOS on apple certified devices compared to Android that's open source and theirs like millions of different Android devices. 

Linux can already do basically everything windows can just takes a bit of tweaking. Though it is a bit of a thought process that we're seeing hand helds (eg: SD/ aya neo) run windows completely fine for the most part, definitely a bit of a head scratcher.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 11, 2022)

KenniesNewName said:


> It's probably the same exact reason why ios is only locked to apple devices and why you only see iOS on apple certified devices compared to Android that's open source and theirs like millions of different Android devices.
> 
> Linux can already do basically everything windows can just takes a bit of tweaking. Though it is a bit of a thought process that we're seeing hand helds (eg: SD/ aya neo) run windows completely fine for the most part, definitely a bit of a head scratcher.


also the reason for the custom Rom's/OS for androids that are bootloader unlocked i mean i just installed Liniage 18 (based on android 11) on my pixel 2 phone downside of custom roms in my experience are that some features are broken and being in a rooted state means pkm masters ex/Go and other games will ban you just for being rooted (or refuse to launch even) unless you us majisk and even then its iffy


----------



## smf (Apr 11, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Okok, so it really is JUST because windows isn"t opensource?


That certainly makes it more complicated.

It would take a lot more effort, not only are you having to reverse engineer the ps4 and write drivers but you need to reverse engineer windows too.

I think someone showed windows 10 running under a VM on ps4 linux though.


----------



## urherenow (Apr 11, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Why is it always "You can now install Linux on this console"
> I mean, why not windows and make in compatible with 99% of pc games?


Well, to be fair, @shutterbug2000 did get dosbox and subsequently Windows 95 running on the N3DS... sort of...

If you're in the Windows insider program, you can download Windows 10 ARM64 for free... so honestly I don't fully buy this whole encrypted kernel thing being a problem. It's just that people with the skills don't have much interest. All the documentation needed to init the hardware and pass the loading process over to the Windows installer/bootloader must already be in fusee/Hekate/Atmosphere, and the Windows installer is pretty good at not being picky about the hardware it's on. Most of the time, the installer can pick out the best drivers for the hardware and puts your efi and HAL together for you, during initial install.


----------



## noob404 (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks for all the love, guys! Means a lot. Also, thanks to the mod who moved the tutorial to the front page.


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2022)

noob404 said:


> Thanks for all the love, guys! Means a lot. Also, thanks to the mod who moved the tutorial to the front page.



No thank you for this great tutorial. You are welcome.


----------



## noob404 (Apr 11, 2022)

Flame said:


> No thank you for this great tutorial. You are welcome.


Hoping to bring more to the scene. With the support you guys have shown me, I hope I can do more and better.


----------

